# Made My 2nd Crosscut Sled



## davemd1820 (Aug 20, 2017)

Last year, I made a crosscut sled for the portable Skil Table Saw. Today, I made a larger version for the Grizzly Table Saw. Simple, but very happy with the results. I used William Ng's 5 Cut Method to square up the fence. MDF table, Clear Pine fences & walnut runners.


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice. I need to build one of those!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

On any sled where the blade runs through the center of it you need to install a blade guard and stops, this is one example:

https://www.familyhandyman.com/workshop/build-a-table-saw-sled/view-all/

Photo from above link:


----------



## SoCalWoodGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Can you explain the "5 cut method" that you spoke of. I'm not familiar with it.

Ray


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

smallshopguy said:


> Can you explain the "5 cut method" that you spoke of. I'm not familiar with it.
> 
> Ray


----------



## alau.civ (Sep 11, 2018)

FrankC said:


> On any sled where the blade runs through the center of it you need to install a blade guard and stops, this is one example:
> 
> https://www.familyhandyman.com/workshop/build-a-table-saw-sled/view-all/
> 
> Photo from above link:


wow, good idea, I prefer this over Matthias Wandel's sled-stop design, as linked below, which is surprising, I typically find his designs very practical. Thanks!


----------



## alau.civ (Sep 11, 2018)

alau.civ said:


> wow, good idea, I prefer this over Matthias Wandel's sled-stop design, as linked below, which is surprising, I typically find his designs very practical. Thanks!
> 
> How long to make a table saw sled? - YouTube


Just thinking out loud, I guess the side mount stops require the sleds to extend past the side of the tablesaw, which none of my 3 sleds currently do. I will have to come up with a work around


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

Nice, great job.


----------

